# Whole lot of struttin' going on pics.



## Art Vandelay (Apr 13, 2013)

2013 Red 40


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 13, 2013)

2012 Red 40


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 13, 2013)

MP6 Black


----------



## stihl023/5 (Apr 13, 2013)

Very nice pics.


----------



## knothole (Apr 14, 2013)

Art Vandelay said:


> 2012 Red 40



Is that an owl in the last pic? Cool pics too.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Apr 14, 2013)

Awesome pictures! Did you shoot the yote yet?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 14, 2013)

knothole said:


> Is that an owl in the last pic? Cool pics too.


Yup.


bowtechmadman said:


> Awesome pictures! Did you shoot the yote yet?



Not yet, wish I had more time on my hands. I've got plenty of them to get rid of.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 14, 2013)

Some nice Gobblers, when does the season open there?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 14, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Some nice Gobblers, when does the season open there?



Tomorrow, I'll be at work.


----------



## Fifelaker (Apr 27, 2013)

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

